# Squirrels without dogs



## Roberson (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey everybody i was just wondering if I was the only one left who hunts without dogs? i have a pup I'm thinking about training, but I have always liked to hunt the old way, stalking and sitting, and calling. most of the time with my Son and/or Brother. I think everything i see on here about squirrel hunting is with dogs-don't get me wrong, I have nothing against it. i was wondering if there was any like me, who hunts w/out dogs. Merry Christmas, Yall.


----------



## kedo (Dec 7, 2011)

Never have and probably never will!! That takes the "hunt" out of it!! JUST MY OPINION!!!!  

:wreath:


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm with you Roberson. Funny I was looking through this section the other day and thinking the same thing. I enjoy sitting and stalking and really anytime spent in the woods is good to me. I wouldn't mind watching some dogs work though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2011)

Lot of fun can be had settin` on an oak flat or hickory ridge waitin` on squirrels. 

Many a youngun of my time got their start this way.


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 7, 2011)

Personally, I would rather hunt with dogs than without, but there is certainly nothing wrong with hunting without them. The reason you only see people hunting with dogs on here is because they are the only ones that actually start threads about it. Go kill a mess of squirrels and post it on here and you will see that everybody will be happy for you.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 7, 2011)

I like hunting squirrels with and without dogs. Favorite way is still doing it with birds though!


----------



## RNC (Dec 7, 2011)

I have almost always hunted squirrels without dawgs and always enjoyed it too ;]

That said .....I have been with some folks that had dawgs and it was fun & a different experience for sure !

I always enjoyed sittin at the base of a tree or an old log and waitin on them lil boogers to come out an get comfy ...
I hunt with both a 22 and a 20ga sxs ,dependin on what mood Im in ;]

With the 22 I just pickem off out of the trees or off the forrest floor ....

But with a shotgun you can get a bunch runnin around ,then jump up an shoot a few before they scatter !

Either way ...... 22, shotty,dawg or not ,its all a blast 

An they are good too


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Never hunted with dogs, but dearly love to play cat and mouse with a squirrel hiding on the other side of an oak tree. A big stick thrown to the other side usually spells his doom.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 7, 2011)

Love squirrel hunting the way I learned as a kid, still hunting & stalking. Tried & tru "hunting" IMO, no gadgets, no 20 round mags, just me and my old black lab!


----------



## Roberson (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to see alot of yall hunt like me! i thought i was the only one left. nothing against dog hunters, though. Thanks for all the replies. if anybody around Walton Co. needs a squirrel huntin' partner, or if you want to get rid of some squirrels, let me know!


----------



## DaveGPhd (Dec 8, 2011)

Another stalk and sitter here.  I have been bagging a few each evening before dark in the thicket behind my house with my air-rifle (Gamo Big Cat).  My lil 22 cal Gamo makes for some fun hunting.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 8, 2011)

i dont use dogs either but i dont have much luck . its one of those things like  when iam deer huntin i see hundreds of squirrel but when iam huntin them all i see is deer idk i kill a few here and there


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 9, 2011)

I have never squirrel hunted with dogs but would love to just to see them work. 

When I think of squirrel hunting, my mind takes me back to the mountains of West Virginia and my first hunt with Dad. Setting up in the hardwoods waiting on daylight. 40 years later I can still see that squirrel working it's way down an oak, disappearing at times, and me trying to steady the old Ithaca Model 37 12 ga. I was perched on my heels when I pulled the trigger and ended up on my back. I remember my Dad being just as or more excited than me on my first kill.


----------



## simpleman30 (Dec 9, 2011)

i never heard of squirrel hunting with dogs until a couple of years ago.  always just sat and waited for them.


----------



## Rabbit Runner94 (Dec 9, 2011)

I stalk and sit but i also like to her some racket come through the woods.


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Dec 9, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with either way of hunting them.  Both ways are very exciting, to me.  As a kid I loved to go stalk & sit in the woods, with my dad.  Then we got a jam up good squirrel dog.  Man, it sure was alot of fun to watch her work, and then kill a mess of them tree rats.  I luv to hunt both ways.

Matter of fact, when my oldest gets out of school me and my 2 boys are going to head to the woods and sit & stalk.  Whether we kill any doesn't matter.  Just spending time with them getting them aquainted with hunting and the beauty of the outdoors is what it is about


----------



## Roberson (Dec 9, 2011)

gemcgrew said:


> I have never squirrel hunted with dogs but would love to just to see them work.
> 
> When I think of squirrel hunting, my mind takes me back to the mountains of West Virginia and my first hunt with Dad. Setting up in the hardwoods waiting on daylight. 40 years later I can still see that squirrel working it's way down an oak, disappearing at times, and me trying to steady the old Ithaca Model 37 12 ga. I was perched on my heels when I pulled the trigger and ended up on my back. I remember my Dad being just as or more excited than me on my first kill.



It's the things like that you remember. That's proof right there that kids never forget when their Daddy takes em hunting.


----------



## Roberson (Dec 9, 2011)

Poleclimber15 said:


> There is nothing wrong with either way of hunting them.  Both ways are very exciting, to me.  As a kid I loved to go stalk & sit in the woods, with my dad.  Then we got a jam up good squirrel dog.  Man, it sure was alot of fun to watch her work, and then kill a mess of them tree rats.  I luv to hunt both ways.
> 
> Matter of fact, when my oldest gets out of school me and my 2 boys are going to head to the woods and sit & stalk.  Whether we kill any doesn't matter.  Just spending time with them getting them aquainted with hunting and the beauty of the outdoors is what it is about



Amen brother, that's what its all about. i would like to try to hunt with some good dogs, though!


----------



## Roberson (Dec 9, 2011)

DaveGPhd said:


> Another stalk and sitter here.  I have been bagging a few each evening before dark in the thicket behind my house with my air-rifle (Gamo Big Cat).  My lil 22 cal Gamo makes for some fun hunting.



Yeah those pellet guns are bad! Fun to shoot, just hate that they are single shot. Gamo makes a good one.


----------



## BooneDavis (Dec 10, 2011)

Yea Roberson the best way is sitting, walking, and a lil calling never hurt.


----------



## simoncreek okie (Dec 11, 2011)

I grew up sittin' and stalkin' the squirrels....until I got my first Ladner blackmouth cur and now I like to go sometimes and not even carry a gun. Just being in the woods and watchin' my dogs work is enough for me!!!


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 19, 2011)

shoot... I just like to hunt. I love to see a good dog hunt. I also just love to sit under the oaks and shoot them as they wander about. Never knew I had to choose...


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Dec 20, 2011)

Taking my 14 year old nephew and my 76 year old paw in law out this 'morn for a little squirrel'n the "old way". Love it with dogs also. Just love being out there.


----------



## br6ppc (Dec 20, 2011)

I got my start squirrel hunting by stalking. My Dad and I would walk the creeks and while one moved, the other would watch the trees for movement. We would also catch a dreary day and go shake squirrel beds (never shoot the beds!!). Then, we got a pair of feist dogs and that was a blast. This, and quail hunting, was our hunting for year. This was before deer season opened in Dodge county.


----------



## Roberson (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck fellers. I got 4 yesterday, cleaned em and cut em up, marinated em in apple cider vinegar , bout to batter em up and have supper........ fried squirrel. homemade biscuits, mashed taters, and whatever else the wife cooks up.


----------

